# Replacing rear light cluster bulbs



## grandadbaza

keep looking at rear cluster on my (A T Comanche 2010 ) and cant for the life of me work out you actually get to the bulbs to replace them :? :? :? 
any idea's


----------



## Techno100

Picture?

Usually remove the screws and take off the whole lens. Nothing visible on the outside? how about in the garage?


----------



## grandadbaza

Techno100 said:


> Picture?
> 
> Usually remove the screws and take off the whole lens. Nothing visible on the outside? how about in the garage?


No there is nothing visible from the inside either :?


----------



## Techno100

Should be in the handbook really ? :? A thanks awaits the right answer :roll:


----------



## grandadbaza

tried the handbook first , it gives you a wiring diagram of rear lights but mentions nothing of the bulbs/cluster or how to change them


----------



## Techno100

Bump

Anyone?


----------



## grandadbaza

I asked my dealer and they said they did not know, I should try asking Auto Trail , so I have sent them an email and I am waiting there reply :?


----------



## cabby

there is a new dealer in town, ask them. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## grandadbaza

cabby said:


> there is a new dealer in town, ask them. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Are you on drugs cabby :wink: :wink: I know a crack ,sorry cr-p dealer


----------



## JSvan

On my Hymer the rear lights which are also round and recessed are held in by two plastic lugs at the top and a spring clip (all hidden behind each unit). All you have to do is gently ease the bottom of the light up and out. You can then access the bulbs from the back. ( I cannot say if yours are the same.)

Stuart


----------



## cabby

no no no, I meant johns cross, give them a ring, ask for Glenn or workshop.they are now Autotrail dealers.

cabby


----------



## grandadbaza

Just had email from Auto Trail;;


To remove the light you need to insert a small flat screwdriver between the plastic and the bottom edge of the light. I would place a cloth between the red plastic and the screwdriver so you do not mark the plastic. You will see a narrow slot in the base of the light. The light is held in place with a spring clip.

Haven't tried yet , but it sounds simple


----------



## Techno100

See here Baza
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-963893.html#963893


----------



## winkyuk

*bulds*

at the bottom of the light unit under where it says "hella" there is a channel you need to make a thin tool bent at one end in a L shape slide it in this the L pointed up push down and this will releas the bottom on the unit pull it out and bobs your uncal


----------



## Techno100

Yes its in the link I posted above :wink:


----------

